# Solar roof with lifetime warranty



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

https://futurism.com/elon-musk-just...s-solar-roofs-will-have-an-infinity-warranty/

It's also supposed to be cheaper than conventional roofs.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

He thinks he is too big to fail but when he does, who is going to cover that warranty. .gov baliout written all over that mess. I like his thinking but I don't see that being sustainable....James


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

JWal one might & likely should consider Elon Musk as the Howard Hughes of the early 21st century... At least while being a visionary he's not as nuts as ol' Howie was....

BTW: Solar Shingles are not new... Corning stopped making theirs but other's make them as well BUT this is an area that will heat up now as the tech is actually "getting there".

More Goodies coming down the pipe... Remember when something is new it costs more (remember that $2,000 Betamax ?)

*Solar window blinds both block and harvest sunlight*
http://newatlas.com/solargaps-solar-window-blinds/49488/


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was talking about the warranty being sustainable. I have no problem with what he is doing. Sears had a great warranty but it isn't as good anymore. Even though I bought mine under the old warranty, they will/do not honor it. Competition and profit got tighter in this latest greatest, buy cheap society. But who suffers?

....James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

They've done some serious testing so I would guess that he knows what it means to issue a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

fishhead said:


> https://futurism.com/elon-musk-just...s-solar-roofs-will-have-an-infinity-warranty/
> 
> It's also supposed to be cheaper than conventional roofs.



Maybe cheaper than conventional roof solar systems, or high-end roofs? Or maybe after a 30 year payback on electricity generation? Initial installation sounds a lot higher than conventional roofs.


> Tesla has started taking preorders for its “solar roof,” the tile-sized solar panels that the company announced back in October 2016. According to the company, the “typical” customer in the US can expect to pay *$21.85 per square foot* of solar panels.
> 
> A Tesla solar roof for a two-story, 2,000-square-foot home in New York state would cost around $50,000 to install after federal tax cuts, and would generate $64,000 in energy savings over 30 years, according to the company’s solar roof calculator.


https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/10/15612410/tesla-preorder-solar-roof-square-foot-elon-musk


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

The warranty is not really to infinity.. Only integrity of the tile.. The power generation is only 30 years and its probably pro-rated even then.
And I'll make a few assumptions on top of this.. I bet the warranty is not transferable, does not cover cost of labor, and probably does not cover acts of god as it goes. So if a tree falls on your roof, you're out of luck.. (I would assume).. 

Should be interesting to see how things go over the next couple years with this.. I like Musk.. a lot.. he's a good guy.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well the main problem ive had with the design of my dreamhouse was --what type materials to build the actual roof with that would outlast the solar panels slightly --- because itd suck to have to have them all pulled off to put on a new roof then reattacked to the new roof & id rather have the panels output diminishing past their 30 year benchmark

so I guess the panels being the actual roof itself is the answer --ironically I had thought of a design where the solar panels were the actual roof already & had figured on just stuffing some insulation beneath them --but the mounting system was where I was having serious mental breakdown & this roofing would eliminate that issue I guess

as for that huge cost --guess its where a bank loan comes into the picture  & pay it off over many many many years


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

chaossmurf said:


> well the main problem ive had with the design of my dreamhouse was --what type materials to build the actual roof with that would outlast the solar panels slightly --- because itd suck to have to have them all pulled off to put on a new roof then reattacked to the new roof & id rather have the panels output diminishing past their 30 year benchmark
> 
> so I guess the panels being the actual roof itself is the answer --ironically I had thought of a design where the solar panels were the actual roof already & had figured on just stuffing some insulation beneath them --but the mounting system was where I was having serious mental breakdown & this roofing would eliminate that issue I guess
> 
> as for that huge cost --guess its where a bank loan comes into the picture  & pay it off over many many many years


Steel roofs can be had with 50 year warranties..


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Saw this article a while ago. At this point, I think it's all pretty much a sales pitch and they've not actually put much of this stuff on the market. No way will this stuff be anywhere near competitively priced with standard shingle roofing, nor will it last as long as a high quality metal roof.

I wouldn't want a solar system on my roof either. Too many added penetrations and issues that could lead to roof leaks. One of the biggest challenges with solar panels is that the manufacturers do not know how long they are going to last and perform effectively.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

I've got an add for a local building supply company in front of me. $1200 gets you all the supplies to roof a 1200sq ft house. No warranty, but for a few bucks more you can get a 50 year warranty. (Same material either way, so it should last a long time even without a warranty) I'd be super shocked if a solar roof didn't cost at LEAST 10x that.

Yeah, maybe not as much as the roof on a fancy house in some snooty subdivision with a Tesla car parked out front, but those people don't care how much it cost.


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

The place is called Builders Discount Center (buildersdiscount.net) but looks like they are only around VA and NC. I was a little off on the price, it's $1295 for a 1,200 sq ft house WITH a warranty...less if you want the same stuff without.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

You'll have to ask the admins but my guess is you post directly attacked another member by calling him ignorant. I don't see where the first post you listed directly attacks you but would say the second is questionable. I does not good to tray and solve these problems in the open forum. If you don't like some ones post then hit the report button in the lower right of the post and tell the admins why.

WWW


----------



## Number21 (May 28, 2017)

wy_white_wolf said:


> You'll have to ask the admins but my guess is you post directly attacked another member by calling him ignorant. I don't see where the first post you listed directly attacks you but would say the second is questionable. I does not good to tray and solve these problems in the open forum. If you don't like some ones post then hit the report button in the lower right of the post and tell the admins why.
> 
> WWW


Tried that, nobody responded until I did it twice quoting their own rules to them and then posted about it...

It's rather cowardly to simply delete posts and not even give a reason why. If you (the mods) think somebody is breaking the rules you need to say something about it, otherwise they're just going to keep on doing the same thing.

Also, the posts asking me about who I was talking about should not have been removed, those people most certainly didn't break any rules and now the thread doesn't make any sense. *sigh*

I may not have a lot of posts here, but that doesn't mean I'm stupid.


----------

